

Buying Storage for a Virtualized World - psogle
http://www.focus.com/articles/servers-storage/buying-storage-virtualized-world-four-things-you-need-do-now/

======
cperciva
I'm curious: Did anyone else read "to do NOW" in the title as "to do Network
Of Workstations"?

I think I might have too much clustering on my brain...

